# Any body know the laws regarding cropping dogs ears in the u.k?



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

I thought cropping a dogs ears in the u.k was totally illegal and if you have it done you could have it taken away from you....but reading on the internet i hear its still legal in ireland? if i was to take my dog to ireland to have it done then bring him back am i breaking the law?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Why would u want to do it apart from to look hard?


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

cos its a cane corso and they commonly have it done..but there most popular in countrys like america where it aint against the law,they look alot better without the ears imo.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How old is ur dog?


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

11 weeks...im reading with a corso you can have it done up to 16 weeks cos its a short crop compared to the likes of a doberman that has to be done much sooner.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't personally agree with cosmetic surgery for a dog lol but each their own. I don't actually think it's inhumane just unnecessary!!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

i expected that response mate,its not for everyone i know that,just for the breed of dog i think it looks right...might be because the pictures i looked at for years of them were always of american ones with the cropped ears now thats just kinda how i expect them to look.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

As far as I know its illegal but a friend of mine breeds pressors and crops all the pups ears


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Breda said:


> As far as I know its illegal but a friend of mine breeds pressors and crops all the pups ears


quite similar dogs tbh...has he had any problems with the law because of the ears?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

No problems what so ever


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Its illegal here now too.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Fair enough people performing cosmetic surgery on themselves when they have a choice but modifying a pet who has no say in it is just wrong.

if you really like the dog then don't do it because if the law does come down on you you'd lose the dog and they'd destroy it anyway, just for the sake of you wanting to look a bit bad boy when you're walking him.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

honestly can't see you walking the dog and the police stopping you because it has no ears. Just say it was like that when you got it 

Not a massive fan of dogs at the mo due to the gf's dog shizzing in my kitchen.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I'd rather choke on tramp piss than have anything cut off my Rottweiler


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd be pretty fked off if my ears were cropped. When I was big enough I'd maul your face off


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

People do some really weird sh1t.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I can understand a little. When I got my boxer it was mad looking at them with a tail. I was close to buying one from an irish breeder.

I know with tails you need a certificate from the vet who did it, and it needs to be on a working breed dog now. If you took the dog to a vet they may inform the police as it is an illegal practice that they are trying to stamp out.

I think cane corso look nice with ears though tbh


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

Why do you care if your dog has 'better looking' ears? I thought the whole point of getting a pet is for emotional companionship.

Ear cropping is inflicting needless pain on an animal for no real medical purpose and it's wrong. It's a good thing it's now illegal, as is declawing cats.

If you didn't like the dog as it naturally looks, why didn't you get a different breed?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i cropped my rabbits ears, and snipped his tail, hes the hardeslt meanest lookin fluffy mofo on this side of the water


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

If you don't like its ears you should prob get a different dog.....


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

What a chav.....


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

personally i think its totally wrong. I have a chocolate doberman and she has full tail and big floppy ears....looks somuch better


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

looks like urs need doing more


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.gotpetsonline.com/pictures-gallery/dog-pictures-breeders-puppies-rescue/cane-corso-pictures-breeders-puppies-rescue/pictures/cane-corso-0030.jpg

(Can someone embed? Pls)

Please don't cut my ears!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

HAWKUS said:


> i expected that response mate,its not for everyone i know that,just for the breed of dog i think it looks right...might be because the pictures i looked at for years of them were always of american ones with the cropped ears now thats just kinda how i expect them to look.


Leave ya dogs ears alone, he ain't a fashion accessory he has the ears he is supposed to have! If you were to ask him he would say leave them.please!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

If you dont like its ears you should've got a fvcking different breed.

Why would anyone want to cut its dogs ears off to make it look better?

Unless ugly ears put you off whilst your fvcking it i suppose?

And if that is the case your chopping off the only thing you have to hold onto whilst your piling into it from behind.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Athenian said:


> Why do you care if your dog has 'better looking' ears? I thought the whole point of getting a pet is for emotional companionship.
> 
> Ear cropping is inflicting needless pain on an animal for no real medical purpose and it's wrong. It's a good thing it's now illegal, as is declawing cats.
> 
> If you didn't like the dog as it naturally looks, why didn't you get a different breed?


Fcuk me anthean, we agree!


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> What a chav.....





eezy1 said:


> looks like urs need doing more


Come on guys, those were uncalled for. Instead of insulting him we should be trying to convince him why he shouldn't have the poor dog's ear cut.

In my opinion it's not a case of personal choice/preference but one of the rights of the animal. In the same way we have laws against animal abuse we now also have laws regarding the cropping or tails and ears because it serves no medical purpose (save for some exceptions, ex working dogs when there are health risks).


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

lukeee said:


> *Fcuk me* anthean, we agree!


Don't know who this anthean fella is, but I'll gladly oblige. :laugh:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Athenian said:


> Don't know who this anthean fella is, but I'll gladly oblige. :laugh:


think he means Anthean turner


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Athenian said:


> Don't know who this anthean fella is, but I'll gladly oblige. :laugh:


Ha, sorry on my phone.. I did wonder if you were a man lover mate! Fair play for admitting it!


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Very selfish to mutilate a dog just so it fits in with your own misguided idea of how you think it should look. Leave the poor fella as nature intended.


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Ha, sorry on my phone.. I did wonder if you were a man lover mate! Fair play for admitting it!


This is me coming out to my family


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Athenian said:


> This is me coming out to my family


You would get on famously with my little brother, he is gay and works on stage up in london!


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

lukeee said:


> You would get on famously with my little brother, he is gay and works on stage up in london!


Typical... thinking all gays wear fancy outfits and sing show-tunes...

Shame on you you thilly goose:001_tt2:


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

unbelievable to change a dogs looks for no reason other than to make it look better! Nice breed of dog mate looking at getting one for myself or a Boerbull need a robust dog to get along with my Dorset olde tyme Bulldog.

Leave it as nature intended mate save your cash


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

mixerD1 said:


> Its illegal here now too.


so is docking tails aswell im sure, not sure about working dogs tho???


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Twisted said:


> unbelievable to change a dogs looks for no reason other than to make it look better! Nice breed of dog mate looking at getting one for myself or a Boerbull need a robust dog to get along with my Dorset olde tyme Bulldog.
> 
> Leave it as nature intended mate save your cash


docking ears is for fighting dogs so they dont get ripped off in a fight. so no reason to do it in the uk. and i doubt the op has this in mind for his dog or he wouldnt be asking lol. but its defo illegal.

i agree that theres a good reason for working dogs to get there ears and tails docked since you dont want a badger getting a hold of them, but normal home pets imo no reason for it.


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

stone14 said:


> so is docking tails aswell im sure, not sure about working dogs tho???


I think depending on the kind of work the dog is meant to do it can be exempt from this if the tail could pose a risk of injury to the dog. It would make sense that a dog wokring on a field (in whatever capacity) where there are combine harvesters etc could get it caught in there and likely kill the poor creature.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Athenian said:


> Typical... thinking all gays wear fancy outfits and sing show-tunes...
> 
> Shame on you you thilly goose:001_tt2:


Oh he doesnt wear fancy outfits but he does sing a lovely show tune.. A lot do though!


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Oh he doesnt wear fancy outfits but he does sing a lovely show tune.. A lot do though!


Ali G's bit was hilarious when he was interviewing scientists and one of them said **** Sapiens and he got all uptight and when they explained it just means "man smart" he came back with "yeah, alot of 'em is very talented"! Ah hell, I can't do it justice, just watch from 3.26 onwards


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Dogs tails are done for when they go to ground when hunting. If you ever go to a hunt you will notice hounds have a tail but the real warriors, the Jacks they keep in the box's do not so the prey cant get hold of them and they would only get in the way when fighting underground.

Ive never seen a dog having its ears done in this country for hunting.

Ive a Jack and he isnt done (in more ways than one) as he isnt used for hunting!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Spayeding and neutering is arguably more painful for a dog or any animal, while it may come with health benefits the dog will be under far more discomfort from that than having their ears cropped


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I think it's disgusting having that done to your dog


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

People who do such sh1t to their animals shouldn't even be allowed to have one. What happens if it doesn't grow big enough for how u want it or look how the googled pictures look, or when it gets old and has a few misplaced grey hairs or something. Most people talk of how cute and funny their puppys are not about getting its ears chopped just so u can walk around town trying to look hard when nobody actually gives a flying fuk. All most people would think is the same as us, why get something u love to go through pain because of your vanity reasons? It's like having a baby's ears pierced. Wrong as fuk. Rant over.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Breda said:


> Spayeding and neutering is arguably more painful for a dog or any animal, while it may come with health benefits the dog will be under far more discomfort from that than having their ears cropped


THIS....i knew this would open up a can off worms but i dont care i was asking for genuine responses,thanks to the people that have.

i still love corsos with the ears,bought one thinking there was no way i could have a more american looking one until i started to read bout the laws,thats why i asked.

to the people saying its just to make the dog look tough..is that a bad thing when his secondary purpose is a guard dog?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

zack amin said:


> i cropped my rabbits ears, and snipped his tail, hes the hardeslt meanest lookin fluffy mofo on this side of the water


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> People who do such sh1t to their animals shouldn't even be allowed to have one. What happens if it doesn't grow big enough for how u want it or look how the googled pictures look, or when it gets old and has a few misplaced grey hairs or something. Most people talk of how cute and funny their puppys are not about getting its ears chopped just so u can walk around town trying to look hard when nobody actually gives a flying fuk. All most people would think is the same as us, why get something u love to go through pain because of your vanity reasons? It's like having a baby's ears pierced. Wrong as fuk. Rant over.


he will be big enough,he's already 15 kilos and well on his way to the 60 that his dad was :wink:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

HAWKUS:3571552 said:


> THIS....i knew this would open up a can off worms but i dont care i was asking for genuine responses,thanks to the people that have.
> 
> i still love corsos with the ears,bought one thinking there was no way i could have a more american looking one until i started to read bout the laws,thats why i asked.
> 
> to the people saying its just to make the dog look tough..is that a bad thing when his secondary purpose is a guard dog?


Exactly its not a fcukin golden retriever, these dogs have been bred for years with a purpose. IIRC pressers hunt fcukin wolves ffs cropping the ears is nothin

Pressers are born to work and if trained properly hunt and kill on command... suppose that's cruel too


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Oooo the pc brigade are out!

Dogs are dogs!

There bred for a purpose.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

HAWKUS said:


> THIS....i knew this would open up a can off worms but i dont care i was asking for genuine responses,thanks to the people that have.
> 
> i still love corsos with the ears,bought one thinking there was no way i could have a more american looking one until i started to read bout the laws,thats why i asked.
> 
> to the people saying its just to make the dog look tough..is that a bad thing when his secondary purpose is a guard dog?


*It's correct training that makes a good gaurd dog, not the way it looks.*

*
As for the question, it's illegal in this country and has been for years thank god, the kennel club have a hell of a lot to answer for with "breed type" and the way they have changed the breeds to the detriment of the breed and the welfare of the dogs.*

*
Ear cropping is barbaric mutulitation and serves no purpose.*

@ Breda, there are no fukin wolves in this country to be hunted **********.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

A 'mate' of mine has got a Jack Russel & he's had the poor dogs bollox cut off! Is this usual?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mars I never said there was wolves in this country but IIRC that's what they were used for or protect land from wolves... Fvuk knows I'm not an expert but they weren't bred to be petted, eat pedigree fcukin chum and chill on the sofa of an evenin


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Breda said:


> Mars I never said there was wolves in this country but IIRC that's what they were used for or protect land from wolves... Fvuk knows I'm not an expert but they weren't bred to be petted, eat pedigree fcukin chum and chill on the sofa of an evenin


 :lol: , no dogs were ever breed to be petted so lets get out of the 17c and back to the present day.

PS: pedigree fukin chum is sh1t, even for dogs.

10 years in the canine industry taught me a lot.


----------



## Jacobs64 (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't believe you should be allowed to own a dog if that is your stance on the animals welfare, because you think it looks better, very wrong..


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> Oooo the pc brigade are out!
> 
> Dogs are dogs!
> 
> There bred for a purpose.


They're bread for a purpose which makes cropped ears a necessity?

Don't think this has anything to do with the pc brigade lol when you start a thread on a forum you get opinions, when it comes to what is considered unnecessary cruelty towards an animal you will see negative opinions for obvious reasons


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

I didnt say cropped ears are a nessicity.

what about people that have doggs nuts chopped because theyre 'hyyper'

thats being done for convience of the owner.. isnt that cruel?

Im just saying, today dogs are treated like humans.

theyre bred to work. not be dressed up and cuddled all day


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> I didnt say cropped ears are a nessicity.
> 
> Im just saying, today dogs are treated like humans.
> 
> there dogs.


My dog doesn't eat at the table, have a bedroom and what not. It's not treated like a human, but it is treated as something that is not beneath me which validates unnecessary cruelty.

A lot of humans are cretins and I'd happily say a dog deserves life more than them.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> I didnt say cropped ears are a nessicity.
> 
> what about people that have doggs nuts chopped because theyre 'hyyper'
> 
> ...


They may have been bred for work years ago, they are not any more. What work in this country are worker dogs useful for?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Got two rotties, one has a docked tail, the other doesnt. When a dogs happy it wags its tail normally. Our lad that has no tail just wiggles his whole ar$e as there is no tail to wag.

Not really helpful but its cute as fvck to watch.

Also the one without the tail is ALOT more clumsy. He took three of the newel posts out on the landing with his big head trying to turn around! Wonder if this has anything to do with lacking a tail, that maybe his balance is a bit off?

@Mars what do you think about docking tails? I can safely say that our dog with the docked tail has just as good a quality of life as the one with the full tail. But on the other hand the one with the full tail isnt at any disadvantages not having it docked. For me I think its pointless, and prefer a tail as its easy to interpret how the dogs feeling.


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

im not denying that. i ahve dogs that i love dearly.

there not beneath humans.

as you said... its opinion.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i like star trek but i wouldn't have a set of spock ears .if they were meant to have pointy ears surely god would have given them in the first place i know in the us its done and they also pull out kittens claws dosnt make it right though


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> I didnt say cropped ears are a nessicity.
> 
> what about people that have doggs nuts chopped because theyre 'hyyper'
> 
> ...


Obviously not a dog lover ! Dogs arnt beneath us as most are better than people !

Theres a old saying thats very true "the more i learn about people the more i love my dog"


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> he will be big enough,he's already 15 kilos and well on his way to the 60 that his dad was :wink:


D1CK


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

i love my dogs more than anything.

when you see people not taking them for walks etc as its too cold, or might get wet.

thats what annoys me.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Christ im glad iv got a husky that doesnt have any of this hard man bull**** attached to the breed! because as far as i can tell thats the only reason you want to have the ears cropped it serves no other purpose than to boost your ego when your out walking it that you think your dog is harder than any one elses. SICK sorry mate you asked for opinions and that mine let the dog be its not breed to make you look hard


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham:3571695 said:


> D1CK


 :confused1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hometrainer said:


> i like star trek but i wouldn't have a set of spock ears .if they were meant to have pointy ears surely god would have given them in the first place i know in the us its done and they also pull out kittens claws dosnt make it right though


If god wanted u to have big muscles he would of given them to u from the get go!

Just saying


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

jon-kent said:


> Obviously not a dog lover ! Dogs arnt beneath us as most are better than people !
> 
> *Theres a old saying thats very true "the more i learn about people the more i love my dog*"


And the other old saying is certainly ringing true, "the only thing wrong with dogs is people".


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Leave the dog alone


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Breda said:


> :confused1:


Breda we don't agree on this one.

Love u x


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> I didnt say cropped ears are a nessicity.
> 
> what about people that have doggs nuts chopped because theyre 'hyyper'
> 
> ...


That's why my dog has nuts like space hoppers and is hyper as Fcuk. Wouldn't change him for the world


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham:3571723 said:


> Breda we don't agree on this one.
> 
> Love u x


Hahaha ok

Love u back x


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ive got a dogue de bordeaux (turner & hooch) he's a big boy at 60kg and only a few months over a year old but he's asleep snoring in front of me and hasnt got a nasty bone in him and i'd rather that anyday than him being a guard dog ! And i wouldnt dream of cutting his ears to make him look more scary !! By the sounds of the look and effect the OP wants he should move to america and buy a pitbull !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mars said:


> And the other old saying is certainly ringing true, "the only thing wrong with dogs is people".


Another true one mate !


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

guess my my other thread aint gonna go down so well then 'anyone know a good protocol for pinning synthol into your dog to make him look like a gangster' :lol:

people have different opinions,thats all...plus we all dont live in nice gated commuitys and have dogs to carry in our handbags haha


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I have an American bulldog, she wouldn't hurt a fly and is so lovely. But the looks I get for having her sometimes are unreal, and an awful lot assume she's dangerous and generally it's peoples attitudes like the OP's that causes such an outlook


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

If your living in such a rough area you think a scary looking dog will stop someone breaking in if they really want to ??

Proper scumbag burglers wouldnt think nothing of chucking a steak with a few rat poison pills in it through the letter box or over the fence !


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I have an American bulldog, she wouldn't hurt a fly and is so lovely. But the looks I get for having her sometimes are unreal, and an awful lot assume she's dangerous and generally it's peoples attitudes like the OP's that causes such an outlook


that aint the dog you just look like a chavvy tart :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> that aint the dog you just look like a chavvy tart :lol:


Lol funny sh1t


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

HAWKUS said:


> guess my my other thread aint gonna go down so well then 'anyone know a good protocol for pinning synthol into your dog to make him look like a gangster' :lol:
> 
> people have different opinions,thats all...plus we all dont live in nice gated commuitys and have dogs to carry in our handbags haha


I live in one of the biggest **** holes in the country and i feel safer walking with my husky than i did with my staff or my rotty when they were alive my area is full of dogs like yours and people just bate each other with were as with Koda (the husky) they dont know what the hell he is and walk the other way or cross the road and yes i do get asked if he is a wolf all the time. i couldnt think of a better guard dog but he soft as a brush he just looks intimadating. I can understand you wanting a dog to look a certian way i allways wanted a black and white husky but there very uncommon despite been the ones you see in pics its just that your coming across as wanting the dog to be a status symbol telling every one you want it to look scary and its gonna be so big. i could come on here and say that my husky is closer to a wolf than any other breed and is in fact stronger and faster than 99% of breeds buti didnt get him for that i got him because hes my mate and i love him


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> that aint the dog you just look like a chavvy tart :lol:


I don't really care what u think I look like, but sort your priorities out, the care and love u can give your dog is what's important not getting its ears chopped off to look hard and boost your ego


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham:3571761 said:


> I have an American bulldog, she wouldn't hurt a fly and is so lovely. But the looks I get for having her sometimes are unreal, and an awful lot assume she's dangerous and generally it's peoples attitudes like the OP's that causes such an outlook


That's a bit cold Kay my mates dogs are very dangerous and would bite for a belly rub if commanded to do so.

Just because hawk wants/likes cropped ears doesn't mean he's an irresponsible owner


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I cant stand people that tamper with their pets.

I have to admit, sometimes I put smarties tubes on my cats legs and make it walk like a robot,its fvcking funny,but I wouldnt chop its ears off.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

This thread has turned a bit ruff! :lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

latblaster said:


> This thread has turned a bit ruff! :lol:


You're barking mad if you think this thread has turned ruff.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> You're barking mad if you think this thread has turned ruff.


P!ssing myself about your cat & the smartie tubes. Post this up! :thumb:


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

look people i said his secondry purpose was as a guard dog,so my girlfriend feels safe enough to walk alone at night because of him etc....first and formost he is a family pet and a loving one at that,loves other dogs and other people...i just happen to like the way the look with the ears off thats it,if thats cruel and shallow then i must be cruel and shallow.

i had a staffy that died last year at age 13 and she wudnt go outside for a poo if the next door neighbors cat was there cos she was scared of it,so soft it was unbelieble haha


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Breda said:


> That's a bit cold Kay my mates dogs are very dangerous and would bite for a belly rub if commanded to do so.
> 
> Just because hawk wants/likes cropped ears doesn't mean he's an irresponsible owner


It's the underlying reasons to wanting it done, it's purely out of vanity and to look tough and that's why I don't agree with it nd why I would worry about someone into that being allowed to have something they could put through that purely for them reasons. Everything starts with something, next the dog will be fighting. Ah well, if it boosts his ego.

What do I know anyway Breda I'm just a chavvy tart lol

Love u still x


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

latblaster said:


> P!ssing myself about your cat & the smartie tubes. Post this up! :thumb:


Haha I was only joking mate. I love my cat to bits and would never do anything like that to it,but there's a thought for you next time you're drunk. :whistling:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

HAWKUS said:


> guess my my other thread aint gonna go down so well then 'anyone know a good protocol for pinning synthol into your dog to make him look like a gangster' :lol:
> 
> people have different opinions,thats all...plus we all dont live in nice gated commuitys and have dogs to carry in our handbags haha


i dont live in a nice area either, i live in a complete ****heap and its wannabe chavs with big daft stupid dogs that are the reason i cant take my small dog out anymore without having to drive miles away to a safer field for her to play on.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yep shallow. Def shallow. I might go and take my 3 yr old to the tattoo shop see if I can get FVCK written on his knuckles


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I can see why people do it...cropping ears and chopping tails, rotties look odd with a tail tbh.

I wouldn't chop parts of my dog off though.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> It's the underlying reasons to wanting it done, it's purely out of vanity and to look tough.


That's the exact reason when I take my cat out for a walk I put on its studded collar.Makes him look tough and me cool just like this bloke


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I have an American bulldog, she wouldn't hurt a fly and is so lovely. But the looks I get for having her sometimes are unreal, and an awful lot assume she's dangerous and generally it's peoples attitudes like the OP's that causes such an outlook


any pics of your dog?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I think cropping dogs ears are illegal in the uk mate...but you are correct, if you take the dog somewhere where it is legal and have the procedure done and bring it back then you cant be prosecuted but obviously people might ask questions etc

Personally i wouldn't get it done, because it makes no difference to the dogs attitude...what cutting its ears its going to make it hard? I mean if it craps itself looking at a cat [your staffy example] cutting its ears to make it look hard isn't going to change its mentality is it? it'll still crap itself but look hard in the process! :laugh:

Googled some pics and this is what i found

Cane Corso ears not cropped



Ears cropped



Yes it look meaner but you cant change its mentality imo


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Kaywoodham said:


> It's the underlying reasons to wanting it done, it's purely out of vanity and to look tough and that's why I don't agree with it nd why I would worry about someone into that being allowed to have something they could put through that purely for them reasons. Everything starts with something, next the dog will be fighting. Ah well, if it boosts his ego.
> 
> What do I know anyway Breda I'm just a *sexy *chavvy tart lol
> 
> Love u still x


corrected


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> corrected


U were meant to take the chavvy out at least... Lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

big steve said:


> any pics of your dog?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Kaywoodham said:


> U were meant to take the chavvy out at least... Lol


Was I? :innocent:

My bad, next time!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I think cropping dogs ears are illegal in the uk mate...but you are correct, if you take the dog somewhere where it is legal and have the procedure done and bring it back then you cant be prosecuted but obviously people might ask questions etc
> 
> Personally i wouldn't get it done, because it makes no difference to the dogs attitude...what cutting its ears its going to make it hard? I mean if it craps itself looking at a cat [your staffy example] cutting its ears to make it look hard isn't going to change its mentality is it? it'll still crap itself but look hard in the process! :laugh:
> 
> ...


but thats my point exactly mate,i want a dog that is soft as clarts but doesnt look that way......for certain reasons...simple..

the pics you posted,one with ears is actaully a poor example of a cane....they still look tough with ears no doubt,his dad was a total beast and looked a manace but really wasnt

i folded his ears back and tried to take a picture but he wudnt hold still.....was gonna tell the pc brigade id just done my own operation with some rusty scissors :lol:


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 97992


my dog would fcuk yours up :lol:

thats a joke by the way cinderella


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> my dog would fcuk yours up :lol:
> 
> thats a joke by the way cinderella


Clever cvnt aren't u


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 97992


very nice, she looks like a right grumpy sod though!!

did you wake her to take the pic!


----------



## 1shoe (Sep 2, 2012)

to answer the question yes its illegal in the uk, and i dont think you would be able to take it out of country in time.

i have a 7 month old cane corso with his ears cropped but i imported him from europe and he couldn't come into the country till 21 weeks

so i assume its the same leaving the country and at that age will be to late to crop, mine was done at 10 weeks.also there brilliant dogs make sure it gets loads of socialisation.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

And I don't think it would... Hahaha


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

HAWKUS said:


> but thats my point exactly mate,i want a dog that is soft as clarts but doesnt look that way......for certain reasons...simple..
> 
> the pics you posted,one with ears is actaully a poor example of a cane....they still look tough with ears no doubt,his dad was a total beast and looked a manace but really wasnt
> 
> i folded his ears back and tried to take a picture but he wudnt hold still.....was gonna tell the pc brigade id just done my own operation with some rusty scissors :lol:


Up to you mate i guess, its your dog...but i guess if it was my own i wouldnt do that to it unless for a health reason/benefit.

Im planning on getting a dog next month....akita [have owned them before] dog be bordeux, rotty, and dogo argentino are on the choice list [before anyone says it the argentino breed is banned in the uk under the dangerous dogs act but im not in the uk, well from next month anyway]


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

big steve said:


> very nice, she looks like a right grumpy sod though!!
> 
> did you wake her to take the pic!


She was tired see the next one lol


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Two would be burglars crouched in hawkus's hedge....

Burglar 1 "Coast looking clear Ted?"

Burglar 2 "Yep all clears reg, quick in&out an all that Argos jewelry is ours"

Burglar 1 "Right you are Ted, in we go"

Burglar 2 "Sheeeeeet! Back over the hedge Ted, Hawkus's 80lb well ard huntin dogs loose!!!

Burglar 1 "old yer orses Reg, silly bu66ers only gon and left his ears on. That dog wouldnt hurt a fly!

burglar 2 "Well thank the lawd for uk-muscle and its pc members, i thought i was a gonna then for sure.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 97994
> 
> 
> And I don't think it would... Hahaha


nice smile lol


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

1shoe said:


> to answer the question yes its illegal in the uk, and i dont think you would be able to take it out of country in time.
> 
> i have a 7 month old cane corso with his ears cropped but i imported him from europe and he couldn't come into the country till 21 weeks
> 
> so i assume its the same leaving the country and at that age will be to late to crop, mine was done at 10 weeks.also there brilliant dogs make sure it gets loads of socialisation.


oooh mate your gonna be called worse than jimmy saville and gary glitter put together for that post you evil bsatard :lol:

whats colour is he mate?


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Up to you mate i guess, its your dog...but i guess if it was my own i wouldnt do that to it unless for a health reason/benefit.
> 
> Im planning on getting a dog next month....akita [have owned them before] dog be bordeux, rotty, and dogo argentino are on the choice list [before anyone says it the argentino breed is banned in the uk under the dangerous dogs act but im not in the uk, well from next month anyway]


and can i ask if its a dogo argintina will its ears be cropped because like corsos they always are?


----------



## 1shoe (Sep 2, 2012)

lol well to be fair he was already cropped when i bought him he's mostly black but has some brindle


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

my personal view is a dog is part of the family. i sure as hell wouldnt bring my son or daughter to get their ears chopped off so why do it to the dog. hes family too


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

HAWKUS said:


> and can i ask if its a dogo argintina will its ears be cropped because like corsos they always are?


Not likely...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I was always under the impession a dog is a dog..its an animal..the way some of you are going i bet you share the same bed and cook the dog its own damn meals :laugh:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I was always under the impession a dog is a dog..its an animal..the way some of you are going i bet you share the same bed and cook the dog its own damn meals :laugh:


My cat either sleeps on me if I'm on my back or tummy or next to my gut if I'm sleeping on my side,lol


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> My cat either sleeps on me if I'm on my back or tummy or next to my gut if I'm sleeping on my side,lol


My cats back home sleep with me. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I nearly crushed my Galah Cockatoo when she snuggled up behind me the other day, luckily she just wanted to nibble on neck and woke me up!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

> I was always under the impession a dog is a dog..its an animal..the way some of you are going i bet you share the same bed and cook the dog its own damn meals :laugh:


It's not like yard bredrin


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Never done chopper any harm :mellow:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> It's not like yard bredrin


At yard the dog stay outside and knows not to step foot in the yard!! Plus you wont ketch no one buyin dog food lol thats what leftover scraps are for..the damn dog will be lucky to have any meat left on the bone :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

> At yard the dog stay outside and knows not to step foot in the yard!! Plus you wont ketch no one buyin dog food lol thats what leftover scraps are for..the damn dog will be lucky to have any meat left on the bone :lol:


No dog bowls or any of that fukrey just pots and pans of dry rice and left over carcasses. Ever been yard and seen a dog wit a lustrous coat of fur?... Me neither

Dogs might as well got locks


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> No dog bowls or any of that fukrey just pots and pans of dry rice and left over carcasses. Ever been yard and seen a dog wit a lustrous coat of fur?... Me neither
> 
> Dogs might as well got locks


your not wrong ya know! i memba back at yard a yout nex door trying to feed some stray dog scotch bonnet peppers saying it's what makes dogs tough :laugh:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

WTF is the point is mutilating your dog to make it look a certain way? Fvcking barbaric act that is illegal for a reason. Same as docking tails, people think it looks better as thats how they are used to seeing the animal but your cutting off a living part of that animal for vanity. Stupid.


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

I own a cane corso, that has her ears docked but was an import so was done before she came to me, I also own 2 rottweilers but they havent had there ears done or the tails docked wouldnt either. My dogs are my children.


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

Also would like to say shes already 20kg at 12 half weeks old


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

just seem really cruel and chavy

my bet it your be walking it around the streets well drinking can white lightning


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

guvnor82 said:


> just seem really cruel and chavy
> 
> my bet it your be walking it around the streets well drinking can white lightning


I'm the only chavvy one round here apparently...


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm the only chavvy one round here apparently...


your not from the valleys are you? 

omg watched 5min of that show and had to turn the channel, hate these reality type shows :cursing:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> your not from the valleys are you?
> 
> omg watched 5min of that show and had to turn the channel, hate these reality type shows :cursing:


Nah I'm English just live in Wales, I was an extra on the valleys tho and didn't even fkin get me in the shot. Morons


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah I'm English just live in Wales, I was an extra on the valleys tho and didn't even fkin get me in the shot. Morons


Seriously? :laugh:

I know these shows are OTT but how real is the valleys from normal night out in Cardiff? From the few minutes i watched it seems getting naked is the norm fro both men and women right in the middle of the club?? :confused1:


----------



## 1shoe (Sep 2, 2012)

warlord94 said:


> Also would like to say shes already 20kg at 12 half weeks old


where did you import yours from mate and what colour


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Seriously? :laugh:
> 
> I know these shows are OTT but how real is the valleys from normal night out in Cardiff? From the few minutes i watched it seems getting naked is the norm fro both men and women right in the middle of the club?? :confused1:


Nothing real about it. It's all set up completely. They are given 'topics' to talk about and basically make up, they're so thick they can't even do that and have to be nudged in the right direction. They took I duno how many hours to get one tiny lil scene right when I was there. They went to the shop I get my work clothes from and done a scene there, the woman who owns it said they went back 4 times to get that one scene. No reality about it and never have I seen people behave like that on a night out!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Kaywoodham said:


> Nothing real about it. It's all set up completely. They are given 'topics' to talk about and basically make up, they're so thick they can't even do that and have to be nudged in the right direction. They took I duno how many hours to get one tiny lil scene right when I was there. They went to the shop I get my work clothes from and done a scene there, the woman who owns it said they went back 4 times to get that one scene. No reality about it and never have I seen people behave like that on a night out!


Which scene where you supposed to be in?

Yeah they do sound dumb as fcuk, that rapper [i use the term loosely] sound retarded? I mean would it kill him not to wave his hands about all the time when he talks?

Ah damn, i cut my ticket to CAAADIFFFF already in the hope it was like that :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Which scene where you supposed to be in?
> 
> Yeah they do sound dumb as fcuk, that rapper [i use the term loosely] sound retarded? I mean would it kill him not to wave his hands about all the time when he talks?
> 
> Ah damn, i cut my ticket to CAAADIFFFF already in the hope it was like that :laugh:


Tuesday's one where they had a date in the restaurant next door - I use to manage the marketing for the place and was sat on the table next to them. Was boring and wasn't fed enough free food IMO


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Total Rebuild said:


> Two would be burglars crouched in hawkus's hedge....
> 
> Burglar 1 "Coast looking clear Ted?"
> 
> ...


pmsl


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

1shoe said:


> where did you import yours from mate and what colour


Shes black brindle, white chest white toes and chin. Imported from italy.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

So 2 people in this thread actually have cane corso's with cropped ears but theyre yet to catch any slack like i have,c'mon ukm catch up....spose its less cruel just cos it was done in another country then eh?

nice corso btw mate :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> So 2 people in this thread actually have cane corso's with cropped ears but theyre yet to catch any slack like i have,c'mon ukm catch up....spose its less cruel just cos it was done in another country then eh?
> 
> nice corso btw mate :thumbup1:


It was already done when they bought them. They haven't gone out of their way to mutilate their own animal.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> So 2 people in this thread actually have cane corso's with cropped ears but theyre yet to catch any slack like i have,c'mon ukm catch up....spose its less cruel just cos it was done in another country then eh?
> 
> nice corso btw mate :thumbup1:


As Kay said, those were already done when bought. That being said, some cruel fuxker has taken the poor animals ears off which cannot be condoned, and the best thing to do would be to boycott buying animals like this that had been mutilated for vanity so that breeders would stop doing this and sell the whole animal instead of most of it. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

HAWKUS said:


> So 2 people in this thread actually have cane corso's with cropped ears but theyre yet to catch any slack like i have,c'mon ukm catch up....spose its less cruel just cos it was done in another country then eh?
> 
> nice corso btw mate :thumbup1:


You really are missing the point, they didn't make the choice to have the dogs mutilated, you have the choice but still think it's ok to have it done.

Why do you think it's now illegal in this country? simply because it's barbaric and serves no purpose except to conform to "breed type" regulations set by a body of people who have never given a toss about the welfare of any breed.

I really don't think you understand or care about the welfare of dogs TBH, thats certainly the impression you are putting across.

So why don't you catch up, use your common sense and respect the breed, the law and the reasons why it was implemented.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i like dogs and had 2 boxers growing up..........they used to dock the tails then....served no purose and is gone....the yanks used to crop bowers ears too purely to make them appear aggressive......they aint aggressive animals tho...

It raises even more questions with the kennel clubs pushing selective breeding sp far..........lots of breeds have foreshortened lives and myriad health issues now.........

If you want a cheap happt healthy dog with a decent lifespan - get a mongrel now.....bred like nature intended.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

HAWKUS said:


> I thought cropping a dogs ears in the u.k was totally illegal and if you have it done you could have it taken away from you....but reading on the internet i hear its still legal in ireland? if i was to take my dog to ireland to have it done then bring him back am i breaking the law?


it is not legal in ireland to cut dogs tails or crop there ears.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Uriel said:


> It raises even more questions with the kennel clubs pushing selective breeding sp far..........lots of breeds have foreshortened lives and myriad health issues .


We have miniature dachshunds and they already have spinal issues due to breeding, but the big problem with these ATM are people breeding dapple with dapple (double dappling) which normally leading to blindness / deafness / brain damage in the majority of the puppies. All this to try to breed a few dapple puppies that can command a little more profit. Some callous breeders about.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

WTF!! Why would that even cross your mind to want to do that to a dog which you are supposed to love.

You sound like a nut job to me


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> So 2 people in this thread actually have cane corso's with cropped ears but theyre yet to catch any slack like i have,c'mon ukm catch up....spose its less cruel just cos it was done in another country then eh?
> 
> nice corso btw mate :thumbup1:


I reckon TROLL


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

It certainly makes a good case for bringing back dog licensing when you have bellends wanting to hack their dogs about to make them look 'hard'!

Grow up mate for fcuks sake your not a child


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

I had the choice of having my rotties tails docked but the condition was that i had to watch, i looked at there faces and thought im your daddy i couldnt let them go through the pain. So i kept there tails im glad i have as ppl now approach them as they see there tails are wagging.

As for my cane corse she was already cropped, would i do it no as i would hate the pain it may cause them, the only benifit she has is when she play fighting they try to grab her ears and she has teh upper hand of not really having any 

The only thing that i do have done is their dew claws.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

dew claws removal in a lot of breeds is a precaution to help the dog from catching them and injuring themselves later on...its more of a favour than an un needed body modification to suite an uneducated neaderthal owner


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Leave the dogs ears alone and stop being a cnut. Thread closed.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Mars said:


> You really are missing the point, they didn't make the choice to have the dogs mutilated, you have the choice but still think it's ok to have it done.
> 
> Why do you think it's now illegal in this country? simply because it's barbaric and serves no purpose except to conform to "breed type" regulations set by a body of people who have never given a toss about the welfare of any breed.
> 
> ...


no i think you missing the point,the very reason people import corsos normally is because you can legally have them with cropped ears if its been done where it aint against the law...simple

mate ive had dogs my whole life and totally respect their welfare but until now ive never owned a dog that VERY commonly has its ears cropped......staffys and english bull terriers dont so ive never even pondered the thought.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Natural










vs cropped










i think it looks much nicer with its natural ears, and i dont think your opinion on how it looks aestheically should come to taking the decision to amutate/permantely cut the dog or any animal tbh

you'll just look like a typical yobo otherwise.. unless thats what you want


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

We could argue about this all day,I understand how some might not agree with it but I really couldn't care less tbh,I asked a genuine question and got some genuine answers,its against the law so its not getting done...end of, I wudnt risk having him taken off me....here's a pic of him to end the thread anyway


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Uriel said:


> i like dogs and had 2 boxers growing up..........they used to dock the tails then....served no purose and is gone....the yanks used to crop bowers ears too purely to make them appear aggressive......they aint aggressive animals tho...
> 
> It raises even more questions with the kennel clubs pushing selective breeding sp far..........lots of breeds have foreshortened lives and myriad health issues now.........
> 
> If you want a cheap happt healthy dog with a decent lifespan - get a mongrel now.....bred like nature intended.


My mate who's a vet was telling me about a dog I think it was a rodesian ridge back. Basically the "ridge back" gets higher or something if it's bred for it. People breed the dogs with the ridges as that's "how they should look" but it's actually a disability

The kennel club only recognises the breed if the ridge is there. But the heightened ridge can cause spine problems /difficulty walking later in life.

I was ****ed at the time so I'm prob miles out but does raise questions


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> View attachment 98116
> We could argue about this all day,I understand how some might not agree with it but I really couldn't care less tbh,I asked a genuine question and got some genuine answers,its against the law so its not getting done...end of, I wudnt risk having him taken off me....here's a pic of him to end the thread anyway


You've got a lovely looking dog mate ! Glad your not getting his ears chopped off ! Try and get a tiger imported if you wanna scare people lol


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

We had 4 Boxers in our family over 40 years.All had cropped tails.One of them suffered from quite a lot of infections due to this.The vet said basically its had a part of its spine chopped off! You view it differently when its put like that.

I thought that ear cropping apart from being cruel, was banned because it can make the animal more sensitive to sound.Remember a dogs hearing is far more acute than humans.Then imagine that sensitivity increasing even more.Poor dog wouldnt know whats going on, and likely why it can make them agressive and unbalanced.

So if you want 200lb of unpredictable canine muscle, sharing your life then chop away.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Get your own fcukin ears cut off its illegal for a reason coz its fcukin cruelty


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> View attachment 98116
> We could argue about this all day,I understand how some might not agree with it but I really couldn't care less tbh,I asked a genuine question and got some genuine answers,its against the law so its not getting done...end of, I wudnt risk having him taken off me....here's a pic of him to end the thread anyway


Looks fantastic the way he is IMO. No need to change anything, great dog, huge paws!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

what a beautifull dog


----------



## Nando36 (Sep 11, 2017)

No comentv


----------

